# easy cheap ways to develop film?



## generalelectric (May 30, 2011)

all that's required to make it to where film can be scanned is a distilled vinegar bath, correct? are there any cheap machines out there that you stick a roll of film in and have it developed with ease without having to have a dark room? seems like it'd be easy to design such a thing.


----------



## compur (May 30, 2011)

generalelectric said:


> all that's required to make it to where film can be scanned is a distilled vinegar bath, correct?



No.

The chemical process required to develop film depends on the type of film but there is no film that can be developed simply with vinegar.



> ... are there any cheap machines out there that you stick a roll of film in and have it developed with ease ...


Not cheap ones (see note below).

There are labs that will develop it for you but they charge for their services.  Some will "develop only" (no printing or scanning) at a low rate and you can then scan it yourself at home.



> ... without having to have a dark room?


A darkroom is not required to develop film.



> seems like it'd be easy to design such a thing.


There are automated film developing machines however they are rather large and expensive and require large quantities of chemistry which is also expensive.  Many drug stores and film labs use them.  Somewhat smaller units exist for home use but they are also expensive and probably more difficult to operate than simply developing the film yourself the "old fashioned way."

Developing film is not difficult.  School kids can do it with a little instruction.  If you want instant film photos with no work you can use a Polaroid camera which uses self-processing film.


----------



## Pgeobc (May 30, 2011)

Buy a dark-changing bag, the necessary chemicals, and the small amount of equipment--it will make you feel good when you get your first roll done and it looks great! The folks at Freestyle can help you get the bare minimum that you need, so call them: 1-800-292-6137 or *LINK** . *You can also specify that you want chemicals that are low-odor and that is a good idea if one is working out of the kitchen sink. Many, especially those who know what they need, order from B&H Photo *LINK** .* While they have great prices and good service, it is pretty much an automated ordering system.


----------



## tasman (May 30, 2011)

Used to cost me about $4 a roll for just developing no prints.


----------



## Josh66 (May 30, 2011)

Pgeobc said:


> Buy a dark-changing bag, the necessary chemicals, and the small amount of equipment--it will make you feel good when you get your first roll done and it looks great! The folks at Freestyle can help you get the bare minimum that you need, so call them: 1-800-292-6137 or *LINK** . *You can also specify that you want chemicals that are low-odor and that is a good idea if one is working out of the kitchen sink. Many, especially those who know what they need, order from B&H Photo *LINK** .* While they have great prices and good service, it is pretty much an automated ordering system.


 I buy all that stuff from Freestyle.  B&H doesn't ship ORM-D items (you can buy them in the store though), so if I have to buy half of it from Freestyle already - why not all of it?

Freestyle has a better selection anyway.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2011)

Motorized film processors are not cheap.

JOBO CPP-2 w/lift Film Processor in Mint condition Best | eBay

As mentioned ... you do not need a dark room to process film.

A dark bag
Developing tank
Film reels
Chemicals
Hanging/Drying area

I recommend B&W film.

Diluted vinegar can be used as a Stop Bath.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 30, 2011)

tasman said:


> Used to cost me about $4 a roll for just developing no prints.


 
Cost me only 25 cents a roll to just develop B/W negs for scanning.


----------



## compur (May 31, 2011)

^ Yes, developing B&W film can be very inexpensive.  

One of the easiest and cheapest developers to use is Diafine.  It requires almost no temperature control,
is virtually impossible to over-develop and can be re-used many times.

Combine this with Freestyle's $2-per-roll film and you're shooting for very little money.


----------

